# Ambient Temperature Sensor Location (CEL)



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Plugs are designed that they don't come undone. It's possible that it wasn't snapped in completely. But it's more likely to be a bad sensor rather then just unplugged.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

kplatinum777 said:


> I got a check-engine light today, after just a week with the Cruze. The dealer's service department lets its techs leave at 5 PM, so I wasn't able to get it extensively looked at, but they did pull the code, which is for an ambient temperature sensor. Does anyone know where this is located? I couldn't see it at the front of the car, but I figure if it's just unplugged, I can rectify it and save myself the appointment at the dealership this weekend, as I have better things to do.


On the Gen 1 it is located at the front driver’s side fog light location. Not sure where to find it on the Gen 2 though...hopefully others can help out.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Check here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-gen2-service-issues/210922-ambient-air-temperature-sensor.html


----------

